# Drywall instead of trim around window



## TechLauren

A previous owner of my home did this with a door frame when they moved the door. The paint always cracks and inch from the edge. A fresh coat of paint will last maybe a year then it starts to crack all along that edge.

I think the walls are lighter and more flexible and they must move more than the heavily reinforced wood frames. 

I think this is why these areas are always trimmed.


----------



## proremodel

I do them all the time. They look awesome. What I would do in your case with that gap is put fiber tape to the corner covering the gap. 20 min mud the gap. Your going to have to fill that gap probably twice. Then once that dries about a hour total. Put on your corner bead (I love the metal with paper on them personally). Then mud the corner and smooth out about a foot from the edge to taper out the edge. Done. (tinted top coat mud is my choice for finish work)


----------



## Gary in WA

Why was the plywood installed too far out, flush with the face of the drywall? If it was held back the drywall thickness, no problem... The f.g.insulation is barely better than nothing at all; http://books.google.com/books?id=a2...CBMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Proskiw (1995)&f=false

The edge plywood will show through years later as it will move differently than a stud face, I'd use setting mud and paper tape to hide the inevitable crack. 

Gary


----------



## redmanblackdog

I would need to know if the plywood and the sheetrock planes out with the existing surface or is it back the thickness of the rock?


----------



## Axecutioner-B

I might consider taking the window & the plywood out & reframing with 2 X 4 (or whatever size the wall is already framed with). After that i would consider cutting the drywall 6 inches larger than the existing opening (or at least to where new drywall can land on a stud on the left & right sides). I would then attach backer boards (maybe the old plywood?) to the existing drywall so new pieces of drywall can be installed between the window opening & the old drywall (that we just cut into). Then cut strips of nice new drywall to install between the backer baords & the nice new window framing, then your corner bead, then some mud & voila  I can't say that i like the plywood being around the frame much personally. 

Did you just install a new window? Was there cracking around the window frame drywall before? If so maybe it was caused by the plywood framing around the window?


----------



## MP_777

Thanks for all your inputs. The window was installed by a window installation company. I told them that we wanted to use drywall instead of trim. I didn't realize when they finish that the plywood being flush to the drywall would be a problem. My initial thought was to use the nylon tape and then corner bead but I was concern about the plywood. Since I have not started work on it, I will give the company a call and see they can come out to fix it.


----------



## proremodel

How bout this. Snap a chalk line 1/2in back on the ply and cut it out. Then you can run drywall flush with the wall and it will be alright for a good while.


----------



## rditz

what is the depth of the window sill, is there enough room to get a circular saw in there to cut the plywood back the 1/2" needed for the drywall to come and cover it?? it looks deep enough, you will have to finish where the saw won't reach with sawzall or by hand saw. 

rod


----------



## wease

If you're going to cut it, you 'could' try a multi tool with a plywood blade. It will take longer, but create less dust and help you get into tight places like the corners.


----------



## rditz

wease said:


> If you're going to cut it, you 'could' try a multi tool with a plywood blade. It will take longer, but create less dust and help you get into tight places like the corners.


never used one... cool idea...


----------



## wease

rditz said:


> never used one... cool idea...


My Dremel Multi is my favorite tool right now.


----------



## rditz

i know that to cut the window frame that 1/2" with a circular saw is messy and awkward (been there - done that).. 

rod


----------

